# IM getting another rescue dog!!



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

after alot of debate and we have decided on not getting a staffy pup but we are going to get another ex racing greyhound a small bitch this time to be mates with our male ex racer who may i add is castrated will post pics when she arrives :flrt:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

Good for you cant wait to see pics :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

:2thumb: nice one!!!


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*gutted*

the one i was meant to be getting was gone but a pup staffy has come up which is in need of a good home so will be going to check it out tomorrow will see how it goes not getting my hopes up though till its safe in my home


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww well i hope you are happy with what ever dog you get !! 
but please update us with photos!!!!


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*HI*

Its the wife here the hubby is in hospital with a severe heart infection and plueracy he did get a pup but we are having trouble with the previous owners who dont want it, but the 13yr old muppet son does and while the oh isnt here no one will be taking the pup our daughter has named her daisy as she looks like a piglet with cow print marks and is so sweet but any noise or excitment and wee wee everywhere lol 
so when he is well he will update you he has been very tired and poorly for months so i dont have a clue when that will be


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

hi hun sorry about your hubby,please send him get well Wishes from me. Glad you got a dog sorted but such a shame this has happened at such a bad time for you Must be a worry for you


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

are you MELINDAGIBSON?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> are you MELINDAGIBSON?


I have to agree. Ever post screams out MELINDAGIBSON to me too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I thought this person was familiar but couldnt put my finger on who. The name says it all too:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i thought it was too...great minds htink alike!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't say I thought of that, though if you suspect it is you could ask the mods to check the ip address. As multple accounts are against the rules. :?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

there wont be anymore posts from this account now but you can garuntee there will be a new account within 48hours :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

MelindaGibson? wasnt she the one who had a dog and was going to get it pts? or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Can't say I thought of that, though if you suspect it is you could ask the mods to check the ip address. As multple accounts are against the rules. :?


she had her other account deleted so she aint got multiples hun



Pliskens_Chains said:


> MelindaGibson? wasnt she the one who had a dog and was going to get it pts? or am i thinking of someone else?


 
yeps she is the same one


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She was the serial dog rehomer:lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeps she is the same one


what a f:censor:tard. what the hell is she playing at?
for some reason she is treating dogs like they are disposable


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> what a f:censor:tard. what the hell is she playing at?
> for some reason she is treating dogs like they are disposable


I have no clue


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you go onto members list Melinda Gibson is still on it surely if she deleted her membership her name wouldnt still be listed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dunno i thought she had had that account closed 

ahhh i aints a clue lol :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If you go onto members list Melinda Gibson is still on it surely if she deleted her membership her name wouldnt still be listed



Yep that's what I meant. To be honest I thought she got banned after her rampage and the threads getting locked, so checked memberlist to see if she was still banned and the account isn't banned and is still there :?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Yep that's what I meant. To be honest I thought she got banned after her rampage and the threads getting locked, so checked memberlist to see if she was still banned and the account isn't banned and is still there :?


 
could be her hubbys account she is using i dunno


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

it stated her hubby was in hosp..so she went on it..?? or am i reading wrong.. i sometimes post on jacks account by accident cause he always ticks the sign in thing when im the one who normaly does it to be logged in all time lol


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought it was her but wasnt 100%. It sounds just like her, she just doesnt type in capitals anymore!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

also - MISSUNDERSTOOD - sounds very much like what melinda was saying she was, not the most common user name if it really is a bloke lol, the person may come on and try to defend themselves but we havent heard anything yet so possibly been rumbled


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Come on Melinda if thats you reveal yourself:whistling2:
Anyone know what happened to poor Milo?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tbh its all a big give away really 

before melinda vanished she had mentioned about ex racer greyhounds............she also was wanting a staffy pup too 


its all a lil bit coincidental 


though we could be all wrong ( but highly doubt it lol)


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

hiya emma hunni

ps. we are never wrong :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hey you  ya okies hun 


i know its a woman thing the never being wrong hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

its too obvious lol, me and fuzzielady (sorry hun dont know your real name :blush have been pm`ing about this person for ages, totally convinced its her lol

too bad they havent come on to say anything yet.

and not sure who said it but yea I also wonder what happened to poor milo, hope he finally has a good home with someone else :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah i had wondered too with the capitals in the name


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Lover said:


> it stated her hubby was in hosp..so she went on it..?? or am i reading wrong.. i sometimes post on jacks account by accident cause he always ticks the sign in thing when im the one who normaly does it to be logged in all time lol


Do these look like they were posted by 2 different people




MISSUNDERSTOOD said:


> after alot of debate and we have decided on not getting a staffy pup but we are going to get another ex racing greyhound a small bitch this time to be mates with our male ex racer who may i add is castrated will post pics when she arrives :flrt:





MISSUNDERSTOOD said:


> the one i was meant to be getting was gone but a pup staffy has come up which is in need of a good home so will be going to check it out tomorrow will see how it goes not getting my hopes up though till its safe in my home





MISSUNDERSTOOD said:


> Its the wife here the hubby is in hospital with a severe heart infection and plueracy he did get a pup but we are having trouble with the previous owners who dont want it, but the 13yr old muppet son does and while the oh isnt here no one will be taking the pup our daughter has named her daisy as she looks like a piglet with cow print marks and is so sweet but any noise or excitment and wee wee everywhere lol
> so when he is well he will update you he has been very tired and poorly for months so i dont have a clue when that will be


 
Hubby is supposed to have posted at 7 pm saying they had word of a pup and were going to see it next day

By 11am ish next morning, wife? posted saying, they had pup and hubby was in hospital with severe heart infection and plueracy. 

If you were ill enough to be taken into hospital would you go get a pup before being admitted? If your hubby was ill and going into hospital would you get a pup expecting to be visiting hospital? If hubby was taken into hospital would you be at home in the morning posting on a forum?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hahaha

melinda = busted


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Do these look like they were posted by 2 different people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i definately see your point there : victory:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i definately see your point there : victory:


 
emma dont lie hun, u never see anyones point, ur just not quite all there :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tis so true :whistling2: And theres me being nice for a change:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> emma dont lie hun, u never see anyones point, ur just not quite all there :whistling2:


 
LOL i know my own mother even thinks im a sandwhich short of a picnic :blush::lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Tis so true :whistling2: And theres me being nice for a change:lol2:


 
awwwwwww shell your always nice hun :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

If Melinda wanted to re invent herself then fair enough. I don't have a problem with that. Why go to the trouble of making a "new" Melinda though then carry on as before. I suppose you just can't change who you are, a serial rehomer, attention seeker


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Where is Coventry as that is were Melinda gibsons post about swapping Milo for a fish tank states she is (postcode starts with CV) MISSUNDERSTOODs profile says Midlands. Are they very near or can you put whatever area you like??
Why would a man choose the name MISSUNDERSTOOD surely if you were male you would only have 1 S not 2 which would make people think of you as female


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

she was in rugby im sure could be wrong though


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i think melinda was in rugby, warwickshire but again like emma i could be wrong. the midlands technically covers anywhere in leicestershire, nottinghamshire, derbyshire, west midlands and parts if not all of warwickshire.

come on melida at least be honest, we would all really like an update on milo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> i think melinda was in rugby, warwickshire but again like emma i could be wrong. the midlands technically covers anywhere in leicestershire, nottinghamshire, derbyshire, west midlands and parts if not all of warwickshire.
> 
> come on melida at least be honest, we would all really like an update on milo


 

yeah i thought that rugby was derbyshire way an in the midlands too 


but im sooooooo bad at geog lol


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

this is how emmaj`s mind works - 

RUGBY?!?!?! how can you live there, its a game? DOH!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> this is how emmaj`s mind works -
> 
> RUGBY?!?!?! how can you live there, its a game? DOH!!


 
Dont forget 

"and the balls a funny shape":whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i wouldnt know what shape the balls are ment to be, its been a while :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> i wouldnt know what shape the balls are ment to be, its been a while :lol2:


 
I only know cos mi son has a rugby ball :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Busted Melinda! Why dont u just admit who you are and let us all know what happened to poor Milo?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> this is how emmaj`s mind works -
> 
> RUGBY?!?!?! how can you live there, its a game? DOH!!


Have to side with Emma on this one :whistling2:


Imagine a game and a place having the same name.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Have to side with Emma on this one :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Imagine a game and a place having the same name.


 

well i suppose its no worse than me living at the bank :whistling2::lol2:


Halifax :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> Busted Melinda! Why dont u just admit who you are and let us all know what happened to poor Milo?


I think the silence speaks volumes. Unless she is sitting by her sick hubbies bedside. _*wonder who is taking care of the pup*_


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well i suppose its no worse than me living at the bank :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Halifax :no1::lol2::lol2:


Don't the customers complain about all the animals:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Don't the customers complain about all the animals:whistling2:


 
Not so much the animals more walking out looking like a husky or with skunk poop on their shoes :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Not so much the animals more walking out looking like a husky or with skunk poop on their shoes :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


Sounds like mine 
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Sounds like mine
> :lol2:


LOL i just tell them its a free gift :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i just tell them its a free gift :whistling2::lol2:


Or it's lucky:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Or it's lucky:whistling2:


 
well bird poop on the shoulders ment to be so i guess skunk poop on the shoe could be too :lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well bird poop on the shoulders ment to be so i guess skunk poop on the shoe could be too :lol2:


That's what I was thinking:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> That's what I was thinking:2thumb:


 
its a shame everytime they leave one on the carpet i dont get a bit of goodluck LOL 


darn i would be so lucky it would be ace :no1:


one can dream :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> its a shame everytime they leave one on the carpet i dont get a bit of goodluck LOL
> 
> 
> darn i would be so lucky it would be ace :no1:
> ...


:lol2::lol2: I used to have that with the ferrets. 

Hows the pup doing


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is doing great she is actually turning into a right cuddle bum her aggressiveness has calmed right down and she is in general a happier puppykins 


her coats looking better as she has started to blow the horrid matted one out daily grooms now she will let me and fluff everywhere lol 

my main concern is her jaw its very overshot an its definately gonna give her problems down the line be it her teeth or gums but will get vets to look into that for me now she is more trusting of people and will let people touch her 

Though her custody to me is gonna be a battle as owner has decided he wants to fight me for her back after the 3 months of course not yet :bash:


So im gonna get the ball rolling soon as i can have just been a lil busy with everything being the festive time of year :lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> She is doing great she is actually turning into a right cuddle bum her aggressiveness has calmed right down and she is in general a happier puppykins
> 
> 
> her coats looking better as she has started to blow the horrid matted one out daily grooms now she will let me and fluff everywhere lol
> ...


Is he aware that he will have to pay court cost, vet bills and a reasonable boarding fee per day? [email protected]

Not bad for some eh? You take my dog that I have seriously screwed up. Make it all better physically and mentally then give it back for me to screw up again.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

this thread made me laugh, i thought it was melinda as soon as as i saw her wanted post in the classifieds section. didn't say anything though coz i've not been here for a while so didn't know what's gone on. it seemed too mich of a coincidence that both user names were in capitals. 

melinda hunny, give up the whole dog thing. from what i've read every dog to take on, you end up re-homing or the social doen't like you having them. i understand that some of your children are in care and some still live with you, surely you've got more to concentrate on than the continuous stream of puppies that walk though your door (and back out of it again).


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Emma hun, I thought in the eyes of the law if a dog is handed over, for whatever reason it is classed as the person its been handed to's property.

Hope he realises that if he tries to fight for her he'll probably be laughed out of court with the condition she was in. Not to mention if he loses having to pay his court fee's and possibly yours?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I cant believe the orig owner wants the dog back, the minute she goes back she will become the way she was when you took her. Go and see Citizens advice (you can get a free hour with a solicitor) Words fail me, all youve gone through with her and they have the nerve to say they want her back GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR some people:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Make a list. Ring round local boarding kennels and get some prices then use that as your price for boarding her each day, then add vet fees, food, medical products youve needed for yourself, behavioral training(get some prices off the net for this),carpet cleaning and anything else that has cost you money.I bet this outways the price they paid for her, next time orig owners says they want her back tell them ok but this is what you owe me, this will go into hundreds.Bingo suddenly they wont want her back.People like this dont want to pay out money


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MISSUNDERSTOOD was on line at 3.10pm today but failed to comment:whistling2: God I must be bored:lol2:


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Grow up*

WHY NOT RING COV UNIVERSITY HOSPITAL ask for ward 12 critical and ask how kurt gibson is so yes the husband is in hospital yes this is his account as unfortunately we do like this site but then you have a few of you who follow people around and constantly harrass them with small minded comments no i didnt have a dog pts and the lady who posted this comment about me is someone who wants to buy a dog then cant afford one cause she can get one free!
and the important people knew i was using my husbands account so i hope you enjoyed wasting your time sounding like a group of school children discussing me and i hope you feel ashamed saying my husband is not in hospital as i hope one of you actually rings up and finds out.
he may not even be home for christmas so i hope you all happy 



Exotica said:


> Hahaha
> 
> melinda = busted


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

god if it is melinda gibson, that woman is screwed up, just read that lets all slag off melinda post, with all the animals she sold and passed on, i mean who swaps a dog for kids clothes, next time i need a new pair of pants i might stick my cats up for swaps........


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*yes*



Shell195 said:


> MISSUNDERSTOOD was on line at 3.10pm today but failed to comment:whistling2: God I must be bored:lol2:


or immature I am not going to waste my time with you lot any more and the mods can delete mine and my husbands account as you are all extremelly rude mirinam fenwoman exotica emmaj shell195
your all pathetis and all out for free animals and dont look after your houses 
and if the mod wont delete my account i will give them a reason to ban me funny when you thought it was nothing to do with me you were being nice then as soon as you realise then you go to slatting me pathetic bullies
i dont mind not coming on here again because i am better than you i have even been nice to people who have been really rude to me so take a good look at yourselves and well done for showing what you really are like 
cheers and merry christmas 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*lol*



Elisha Metcalf said:


> god if it is melinda gibson, that woman is screwed up, just read that lets all slag off melinda post, with all the animals she sold and passed on, i mean who swaps a dog for kids clothes, next time i need a new pair of pants i might stick my cats up for swaps........


would need a lot of cats to get a pair of pants that size


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*hi*



Exotica said:


> i think melinda was in rugby, warwickshire but again like emma i could be wrong. the midlands technically covers anywhere in leicestershire, nottinghamshire, derbyshire, west midlands and parts if not all of warwickshire.
> 
> come on melida at least be honest, we would all really like an update on milo


 
do you really think you would get an update with the crap you have said about me


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

MISSUNDERSTOOD said:


> or immature I am not going to waste my time with you lot any more and the mods can delete mine and my husbands account as you are all extremelly rude mirinam fenwoman exotica emmaj shell195
> your all pathetis and all out for free animals and dont look after your houses
> and if the mod wont delete my account i will give them a reason to ban me funny when you thought it was nothing to do with me you were being nice then as soon as you realise then you go to slatting me pathetic bullies
> i dont mind not coming on here again because i am better than you i have even been nice to people who have been really rude to me so take a good look at yourselves and well done for showing what you really are like
> ...


yes the :Na_Na_Na_Na: isnt immature, haha, sorry about your husband, and for getting involved but, even if they didnt look after their houses, they look after their dogs first, unlike you, so they have alot more respect. 

swapping a dog for kids clothes.......if you cant afford kids clothes , get a job, or dont have any. 

You cant even look after dogs, cats, hamsters, Tarantulas, and whatever else you have re homed.


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*hi*



fuzzielady said:


> I think the silence speaks volumes. Unless she is sitting by her sick hubbies bedside. _*wonder who is taking care of the pup*_


i have seen my hubby for 1 hour last night i am looking after my house and my own thank you


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

MISSUNDERSTOOD said:


> would need a lot of cats to get a pair of pants that size


im a size 12......lol, not really skinny i know, but not excactly massive is it, and at least i know how to care for things properly unlike you , animals or children.

that remark has proven how sad and immature you really are.


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*lol*



Elisha Metcalf said:


> yes the :Na_Na_Na_Na: isnt immature, haha, sorry about your husband, and for getting involved but, even if they didnt look after their houses, they look after their dogs first, unlike you, so they have alot more respect.
> 
> swapping a dog for kids clothes.......if you cant afford kids clothes , get a job, or dont have any.
> 
> You cant even look after dogs, cats, hamsters, Tarantulas, and whatever else you have re homed.


 
you dont know me and not all of them were mine i have helped others rehome animals on here


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*lol*



Elisha Metcalf said:


> im a size 12......lol, not really skinny i know, but not excactly massive is it, and at least i know how to care for things properly unlike you , animals or children.
> 
> that remark has proven how sad and immature you really are.


diligaf


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

what like taking on dogs for a week and then givin them back to the people who mistreated them in the first place nearly? you sad sad woman, taking on animals and swapping them for an xbox 360? You take on these so called rescues to make a profit out of them, or to get kids clothes of course......


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*hi*

diligaf stands for do i look like i give a monkeys 
mods remove both my husbands account missunderstood and my account melindagibdon and shame on you for letting what goes on in your site go on 
i run and moderate a group online not that i will be saying which one and have home some animals not even all mine and have heard abuse after abuse aimed at alsorts of people 
they have very suspisious and sick minds and i will not care to join your group ever again so i wish to be permanently deleted as this forum is no longer about reptiles it is full of pathetic no working lazy bullies and i personally think that none of you mods can control the situation read through all the posts on here and tell me what use is your rule on personal coments 
well here is one from me this group is shit and has one of the worse reputations thanks to some of the idiots on here now please put a permanent ban on me as if im only banned for a few days i will come on and post more rude and offensive words 
merry christmas


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD (Nov 8, 2008)

*look*



Elisha Metcalf said:


> what like taking on dogs for a week and then givin them back to the people who mistreated them in the first place nearly? you sad sad woman, taking on animals and swapping them for an xbox 360? You take on these so called rescues to make a profit out of them, or to get kids clothes of course......


your a fat cow who dont even know me so get a life and a face


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

offensive like merry christmas, people get personal because you dont care, and you get personal, like calling me fat, you have never seen me....im in no way fat, but its a personal insult.

people tried to help you, but i think you need more help than the comments on here.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Closed.

This thread will be reviewed by the moderators.


----------

